# Super Smash Bros. WiiU/3DS Wish list



## Kip (Feb 24, 2012)

What do you hope to see in the new Smash Bros game? i want to see everyones hope and ideas for the new game & not just my own. i hope there aren't any other threads created for this (i didn't see any so i thought I'd make my own)


The things that i want to be in the new game:

*Characters*
(Sonic) Shadow, Knuckles, Silver
(Mario) Waluigi, Daisy, Rosalina
(Star fox) Krystal
(Zelda) Ghirahim
(Pokemon) More Pokemon Trainers (With different sets of Pokemon)
(Fire Emblem) Hector, Lyn, Eliwood, Krom, Liz
(Kid Icarus) Magnus
(Kirby) Bandana Waddle Dee
(Mother/Earthbound) Kumatora, Duster, Paula
(F-Zero) Baba
(Rhythm Thief & the Emperor?s Treasure) Raphael
(Captain Rainbow) Captain Rainbow

*Stages*

(Animal Crossing)The Museum, Nookingtons, 
(Zelda) Skyloft, Kakariko Village
(Mario)Starship Mario, Comet Observatory
(Mother/Earthbound) Tazmily Village
(Kirby) Lor Starcutter
(F-Zero) Mute City
(Sonic) Rooftop Run

*Music*

Animal Crossing: City Folk - 6am, 7am
Animal Crossing: 3DS - Whatever catchy songs there are!
The Legend of Zelda Skyward Sword - Main Theme, Skyloft




That's all the ideas i have at the moment.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 24, 2012)

Tom Nook or Resetti as a playable character.


----------



## Justin (Feb 24, 2012)

I want Chibi Robo to get some love! Please Nintendo?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 24, 2012)

Justin said:


> I want Chibi Robo to get some love! Please Nintendo?



I doubt they will do that unless they are planning a sequel.


----------



## Justin (Feb 24, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> I doubt they will do that unless they are planning a sequel.



Stop crushing my dreams. ;-;

wii u chibi robo BELIEVE


----------



## SockHead (Feb 24, 2012)

Put Zoroark in this game and I will be happy.


----------



## Jake (Feb 24, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Put Zoroark in this game and I will be happy.



This, and why haven't you put Zelda and Link?


----------



## Trundle (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree that it needs more Fire Emblem characters.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2012)

Take out all the useless Sonic characters. And by that I mean everyone but Knux.


----------



## Kip (Feb 25, 2012)

Trundle said:


> I agree that it needs more Fire Emblem characters.



IKR!! two isn't enough!


----------



## Kip (Feb 26, 2012)

I forgot to add mega man!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Feb 26, 2012)

They should add the animal crossing players (boy and girl) I was disappointed when brawl came out and they had an animal crossing stage and an animal crossing assist trophy but no playable animal crossing player.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 26, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> They should add the animal crossing players (boy and girl) I was disappointed when brawl came out and they had an animal crossing stage and an animal crossing assist trophy but no playable animal crossing player.



What would their attacks be though.. I don't think anyone expected them to be playable characters lol


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Feb 26, 2012)

SockHead said:


> What would their attacks be though.. I don't think anyone expected them to be playable characters lol


 they can beet people up with a shovel and use the fishing rod for triple jump like spin it like a helicopter and use other things like net and sling shot for other attacks.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 26, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> they can beet people up with a shovel and use the fishing rod for triple jump like spin it like a helicopter and use other things like net and sling shot for other attacks.



And their final smash would be chopping a tree down on top of all the characters


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Feb 26, 2012)

SockHead said:


> And their final smash would be chopping a tree down on top of all the characters


YES.


----------



## Jake (Feb 26, 2012)

SockHead said:


> What would their attacks be though.. I don't think anyone expected them to be playable characters lol



this, if they became playable characters it would probably put a bad note on animal crossing.


----------



## Kip (Feb 26, 2012)

that's why i didn't add them in the first post ^-^;


----------



## SockHead (Feb 27, 2012)

DavidOfTAK said:


> YES.



Wow I was being completely sarcastic.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2012)

Kip said:


> I forgot to add mega man!



This Mega Man: 



Spoiler












Not this one: 



Spoiler











And Zero all the way! <3


----------



## Kip (Feb 27, 2012)

WHAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT ON EARTH?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2012)

Is that supposed to be mega man? :O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 28, 2012)

Kip said:


> Is that supposed to be mega man? O_O


Yea... from Tekken v. Capcom for the PS3 and PSVita. Please don't double post...


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Yea... from Tekken v. Capcom for the PS3 and PSVita. Please don't double post...



No wonder what people meant by capcom messed up mega man. It doesn't matter if the post are a day apart, Plus it will help the thread from falling.


----------



## bloop2424 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yunowantmoredonkeykongcharacters?


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2012)

bloop2424 said:


> Yunowantmoredonkeykongcharacters?



My bad, i forgot to include Dixie & Funky. Those were all i had in mind at the moment.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 29, 2012)

Majora's Mask Link. Can change between deku, goron, and zora. Final smash is Oni/Fierce Deity Link.
would work somewhat similar to the pokemon trainer, being able to switch out, except.. you know, good.

Koopa or Dry Bones. or both. Would like to see more playable enemies from Nintendo games overall.

Funky Kong. WALUIGI. Classic Mega Man. Mr. L., Bowser Jr., Chibi-Robo, Princess Rosalina, Boo, I could think of a ton.

Personally, and this is my opinion, I don't want to see anymore sonic characters. To me, that was the most wasted space they could have put an actual good character on.


----------



## Kip (Feb 29, 2012)

Lots of people begged for sonic, and many people love him. I think hes a good character but to be honest, the only other sonic character I'd really want in the game would have to be knuckles. I wouldn't mind the other characters but knuckles would be a good addition.


----------



## bloop2424 (Feb 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> My bad, i forgot to include *Dixie & Funky*. Those were all i had in mind at the moment.



Same


----------



## Kip (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd also like to fight on the actual ground in an Animal Crossing Stage... I really didn't get the point of the floating platform in Smashvill. I also hope they through in Wahu Island as a stage in the game, oh and it would be cool if they added a Swapnote stage, I'm note sure exactly as how it would look.


----------



## bloop2424 (Mar 1, 2012)

I guess like the pictochat stage???
And the swapnote lady could attack us with her pencil or something...


----------



## Kip (Mar 4, 2012)

I was thinking that! that'd be interesting.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 4, 2012)

SSB would suck on the 3Ds but I bet they'll make one for the WiiU.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 4, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> SSB would suck on the 3Ds but I bet they'll make one for the WiiU.



Nintendo: "But everything is better if it's portable! We'll just get rid of some features and throw in some useless ones. It's portable, that's what is important!"

Hopefully it'll avoid the 3DS. I would hate to see a great series like it get ruined.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 5, 2012)

I really hope Mario is in this game.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 5, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nintendo: "But everything is better if it's portable! We'll just get rid of some features and throw in some useless ones. It's portable, that's what is important!"
> 
> Hopefully it'll avoid the 3DS. I would hate to see a great series like it get ruined.



But I think they've already confirmed it to be on 3DS.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 5, 2012)

SockHead said:


> But I think they've already confirmed it to be on 3DS.



It wouldn't surprise me, but I haven't bothered to look into it.
again, I don't see it working well.


----------



## Kip (Mar 5, 2012)

I just wonder what they'll do with it. It doesn't really seem like it would be a handheld game...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 5, 2012)

It's a cross-platform on the WiiU and 3DS.


----------



## Kip (Mar 5, 2012)

It was announced at E3 that Sakurai was going to develop a Smash Brothers game for both Wii U & 3DS


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ that's what i thought


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> ^^ that's what i thought


That's what Miyamoto said at E3 or one of the other conferences.


----------



## Kip (Mar 7, 2012)

I really hope they make the characters more balanced, I hate it how certain characters have huge advantages.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 9, 2012)

Kip said:


> I really hope they make the characters more balanced, I hate it how certain characters have huge advantages.



and how others are so pitifully useless that nobody other than die-hard fans use them.
Balance would be nice. 
I'd like to see a quick, but slow hard hitting character. That would fit my play style for other fighting games. No idea who would fit that bill though.


----------



## Kip (Mar 10, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> and how others are so pitifully useless that nobody other than die-hard fans use them.
> Balance would be nice.
> I'd like to see a quick, but slow hard hitting character. That would fit my play style for other fighting games. No idea who would fit that bill though.



Yeah! like jigglypuff!


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 9, 2012)

More Fire Emblem plz. I loved Ike and Marth.


----------



## Wolfos (Jun 9, 2012)

hammer bro, boomerang bro, and fire bro! or some weird mutant bro that combines all 3!


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 11, 2012)

as for stages, Skyloft would be nice


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2012)

yes - Skyloft would be beautiful


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 15, 2012)

If it had mechanics like melee, the character selection of brawl, and an online experience that didn't suck I'd be happy.


----------



## Mino (Jun 15, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> This Mega Man:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, minus the Zero part.  Zero is lame.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 15, 2012)

Trevor said:


> This, minus the Zero part.  Zero is lame.


I think a little part of me... just died.

Or Protoman. Protoman's way cooler.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

They should add Bidoof


no not really;
I just think they should add some more pokemon,

I can see Zoroark being in the game though


----------



## Mino (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd really like to see Geno from Super Mario RPG, actually.  Like... a lot.  I probably won't even get this game at any point, I just want to see that.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

Trevor said:


> I'd really like to see Geno from Super Mario RPG, actually.  Like... a lot.  I probably won't even get this game at any point, I just want to see that.



i just googled this and it seems alright, i also wouldn't mind seeing maybe a Shy Guy in there somewhere (maybe not as a character but an assist trophy or something like that)


----------



## Micah (Jun 16, 2012)

Paper Mario
Anthony, MB, or Ridley (Metroid)
Birdo
Chibi Robo


----------



## SamXX (Jun 17, 2012)

Idec whether they add anything new or not, I'd just like to know we're getting it soon.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 17, 2012)

Nintendo should get weird with it and have like 200 characters.


----------

